# double horn satellite for 3-4" driver



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello Members,

new idea,
a small easy double horn satellite,
down to ~90 Hz, 
a little floorstander.

for the new DH Bassel, Armchair.

any opinion?


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
here the double bass horn armchair for the SAT
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...bass-horn-armchair-dh-bassel.html#post1404530


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

here the inside view


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

here a size view


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

measurements http://www.hm-moreart.de/141.htm


----------

